# pampered pooches



## ellelou (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello i have started to hand personalise dog harnesses at the moment i only have sizes small and medium, here are some pictures. Such as the swarovski crystal harness.


----------



## ellelou (Jul 15, 2012)

these are what can be put on the harnesses


----------

